# Gunter's FR Silver Marches Campaign



## gunter uxbridge (Nov 12, 2003)

This isn't so much a story hour as it is a rundown of what has been happening in each of our sessions.  I post these on our group's web board, but thought I would share.  The first section takes place right after the intro game, a side trek that has nothing to do with the overall story.  I wrote it up as an intro for some people who were joining the group.  There is a pretty big gap after that until the narrative takes up about six game sessions ago.

The story revolves around a group of adventurers in the Silver Marches who are caught up in a web of intrigue involving the church of Lathander and a Cyricist plot (stupid plotting Cyricists...).  We are having a lot of fun and hope you enjoy.  

Main PCs
Kelm Deephammer - Dwarven Psion
Evan Peregrin - Monk/Psychic Warrior
Luthor of Lathander - Human Paladin of Lathander (joined about four weeks ago)
Heidegar - Human Rogue

NPCs
Rayne - Human Priest of Seune (player left about four weeks ago...now an NPC)
Trog - Half-Orc Barbarian (player left about four weeks ago...converted to NPC)
Arlin Daycutter - Human Priest of Lathander, head of Rhyester's Matins, temple  of Lathander in Silverymoon 
Everbright - Human Priest of Lathander, second in command of Rhyester's Matins
Shaw Hanshu - Member of the Knight's in Silver, guard of Silverymoon
Gerendeen - Messenger Service shop owner recently exposed as a Cyricist
Malawon - Goblin rogue. 
Meribor Drugas - Clerk for Gerendeen.  Suspected of aiding her.  Currently held at Rhyester's Matins.


----------



## gunter uxbridge (Nov 12, 2003)

The story with Daycutter takes up as the group was coming back from an adventure south of their starting village, a place in the Nethyr Mountains called Silverset. On the road home, they heard the sounds of a fight in the road ahead. Springing to action, they saw a man in the road garbed in yellow and red robes. A younger man lay at his feet in a pool of blood while a group of goblins taunted him and sniped from afar with crossbows. The group swung into action and either killed or drove off the remaining goblins after a short skirmish. 

The man in the robes quickly moved to heal his fallen comrade, but it was too late for healing magic to take effect. He introduced himself as Arlin Daycutter, a priest of the Church of Lathander on a quest to the Silver Marches. Arlin explained that a few months ago, Lathander himself came to him in a dream and laid before him his fate. He said that soon the temple of Lathander in Silverymoon, the renowned Rhyester’s Matins, would lose its high priest, Onadar Ryl, and Arlin was the chosen successor. As a sign of his ascendancy, he was to go into the Nethyr Mountains east of Silverymoon and into the old orc stronghold of Demens Crest. This stronghold, originally carved out by dwarves centuries ago had been the site of a great battle in years past, was now abandoned. Inside, under a smooth section of floor would be found a Rose Dawn, a weapon of exceptional power granted by Lathander to his chosen few. Only a handful of these weapons were in existence, and the loss of just one was a tragedy to the faith. Although Daycutter was currently serving in Sembia and the journey would be long, Lathander’s path was made clear to him. 

Daycutter was grateful to the group for coming to his aid, as since the day he spoke to Lathander he had received no new spells and only had one left. For their aid, he offered the group a job. Accompany him to Silverymoon and into the mountains as both guides and protectors. For this he would pay well and see that they received a just reward upon retrieval of the Rose Dawn. The group accepted and they continued on their road north. 

After a brief stop in Silverset, the group traveled all day and camped the night just south of Silverymoon. That night, during Daycutter’s watch, two bears rampaged through the camp while the priest was seemingly in deep meditation. Evan managed to drive off the bears, and once he came to his senses Daycutter apologized profusely. After being on the road for so many months he knew better than to let his guard down, but he was desperate for any contact with his God. The rest of the night passed quietly, but a new watch was set. 

Once they make it to Silverymoon, Daycutter asked the group to wait a few days until called for. He intended to do some research and then declare his intentions before the church council before setting off for the Nethyr Mountains. The death of the temple’s previous Mornmaster had flung the church into chaos with various factions claiming power and hiring groups of adventurers to scour the countryside to look for the prophesized sign of the temple’s new leader. No one knew what this sign might be, but the conflict had already turned bloody and things were sure to get worse. 

Several days later, Daycutter called the group together, and after a quick trip to outfit them for a journey into the mountains, they set off. They traveled across the open plain north of Silverymoon and stayed the first night in a burned out farmhouse. The next day took hem into the foothills of the mountains, and as they climbed higher the group spied a disturbing site. They were being followed. Horsemen on the planes below could be seen in the group’s footsteps and were gaining ground by the minute. The group pressed on into the night, and cold camped high on the frigid rocks. 

That night, Evan backtracked along their path and watched as the horsemen rode by toward his camping companions. After the enemy dismounted and proceeded on foot, Evan scattered the horses and skulked behind his foes. When the battle was joined, all but two of the enemy were slain, and those who were spared were pumped for information. A temple priest named Everbright had sent them to stop Daycutter by any means possible. Daycutter explained that Everbright had vigorously opposed him in open council as an outsider and unworthy of the title of Mornmaster. Daycutter had the two survivors released and sent back to Silverymoon with word that he would not be swayed from his course. 

On the evening of the third day in the mountains, the group finally made it to Demens Crest and the valley of the dwarves. The valley extended for miles with walls hundreds of feet high, and featured dwelling carved into the rock face. The valley ended abruptly with a stonewall and a temple carved into the base. All about the signs of a long ago battle lay rotting or rusting in the open air. Cautiously making their way into the temple, the group found that a last stand had been made here with the front doors smashed off their hinges and bones clad in armor littering the floor. The temple had obviously been looted many times over, and was in an advanced state of disrepair. Behind the altar a passageway clogged with rubble led further into the mountainside. 

While looking at a way of clearing the blockage, a voice shouted from the far end of the path to leave his home. An orc stood at the opposite end with a quarterstaff in hand ready to block any intruders. A scuffle ensued, and Trog immediately tried to climb over the blockage. From behind the group a hidden passage sprung open and a female orc sniped at the group with her crossbow and immediately fled for her life. Evan and Kelm took after her as Rayne, Trog and Daycutter tried to get through the main passage. 

Running down the hidden corridor, Evan sprung a trap in the floor, causing thick stone partitions to come down in front and behind him. As he tried to figure his way out of the predicament, water began to pour through a hole in the ceiling. Kelm, who had been cut off on the temple side of the stone partition ran back to find something to break the monk free. In the main corridor, Trog had made it over the barrier, only to have the orc opposing him bring the quarterstaff down on his skull and render him unconscious. Now Rayne and Daycutter were scrambling over the blockage while Kelm was using a rusty military pick to try to break Evan free. Although the water was up to just below his knees, the time for full blown panic was not yet at hand. 

The orc in the passage had by this time drug Trog down into a side chamber off the main passage, and did not see Rayne or Daycutter clear a path through the debris. They found their companion alive but hogtied on the floor while the orc, his wife and child huddled in the corner. After some quick negotiations, Trog was set free and they released Evan from his watery prison. After a quick search, a smooth spot was found on the passage floor under a shallow pool of water, and Daycutter cast his last spell, a Rock to Mud incantation. Reaching into the mud, Kelm pulled out the Rose Dawn mace, exactly as Daycutter had described it. The ecstatic priest asked Kelm to carry it to Silverymoon and for all to be present at its presentation. 

On exiting the valley, the group was a very disturbing site. An orc warband was making its way up the mountain pass toward their position. With the passage to the west closed and movement north or east leading only deeper into the mountains, the group set off south toward a road leading through the mountains. After a four day trek, they finally came back to the gates of Silverymoon and into Rhyester’s Matins. There, before the entire congregation, a bloody and road weary Daycutter had Kelm lay the Rose Dawn before the alter of Lathander. A light shown through the east windows of the temple and struck the mace, enveloping it in a holy light and taking to parts unknown. Daycutter proclaimed this as a sign of Lathander’s acceptance of his gift and confirmation of his position as leader of the temple. All present, even the previously recalcitrant Everbright, bowed before their new leader and pledged their loyalty to the newcomer. 

After the day’s events, Daycutter took his protectors aside and asked them to stay in Silverymoon if they could. He had need for people of their skills and loyalty, and he would make sure they were well attended too. The group agreed, and such entered into an agreement of mutual support.


----------



## gunter uxbridge (Nov 12, 2003)

Last we met, we started with Peregrin receiving a visitor in the night that only serves to deepen the mystery of the key and the history of his one time mentor, Lurr. The old teacher had made it to the tavern half dead with a disease eating the flesh from his body. As he lay on the floor heaving for breath his last words to his former apprentice were, “Find Damon Imadur….stop…stop the….” 

A trip to a familiar town bard revealed some interesting information about the mysterious Damon Imadur. He was able to tell the tale of two brothers by that family name from the east, probably from Sembia or another part of the Dragon Reach coast. The brothers were followers of Bhaal before that deity was slain during the Time of Troubles. Leaderless, the pair turned to Bane, who had absorbed part of Bhaal’s portfolio. In time, Bane began to kill his faithful in order to build up his power, and one of the brothers was killed about this time. The bard is not sure what happened to the other once Bane became dormant. 

By a great coincidence, you decided to visit Mornmaster Daycutter at Rhyester’s Matins to track down more information about Imadur just as they were about to seek you out for assistance. While they were unable to help with information about Imadur, you were asked by Mornmaster Daycutter to travel to Everlund, a merchant town and major crossroads to the south of Silverymoon. Your mission was to follow up on a lead dealing with the desecration of Rhyester’s Matins and the theft of one of the temple’s protective wards. Apart from the obvious damage done to the temple and the theft, the words, “The Crypt Lords see all in the Halls of Silverymoon” were painted in blood on the walls of the temple. The link to Everlund comes from a similar occurrence at Evergreen Hall, a temple dedicated to Mielikki. In that case, the desecration was accompanied by the words “The Sons of Midnight See All in the Halls of Everlund.” 

After an uneventful two day trip to Everlund and a brief layover in Silverset, the group immediately began to run down information. The first stop was Evergreen Hall and the office of Tanen Oakenstride, where an exchange of information took place. Although their inquiries turned up little pertinent information, local authorities had assured the Mielikkites that the break-in was the work of a thieving guild. With nothing apparently stolen and the issue seemingly put to rest, Oakenstride turned over to the group the clothing and possessions of one of the perpetrators, the unfortunate man having been slain by the temple guards the night of the attack. Although the clothing and dagger were inspected and deemed unremarkable, Kelm did note a copious number of feathers stuck in the cuffs of the pants and shirt. 

On leaving the temple, an elderly priest of Mielikki passed the group on the stairs leading from the temple and bumped into Kelm. Apologizing profusely, he surreptitiously passed a note to the psion and moved on. The note was simple. It asked the group to meet him at the Crossroads Alehouse at dusk. 

With time to kill, the group decided to stake out the Bell Market hoping to catch some thieves in the act and perhaps trace them back to a thieving guild. The only malfeasance thy caught was a pair of teens working a con job to steal the moneybox of a local vendor. After a quick apprehension and questioning, it became clear that these two were independent operators, and the group moved on. 

At the alehouse meeting, the elder priest identified himself as Father Woodspring, a low level but dedicated member of the Evergreen Temple, and he had more information concerning the attack on the Everlund house of worship. He was willing to share that information, but asked that the group tell him what they told Oakenstride. Stories were exchanged and mulled over, with Woodspring adding details that he said were withheld by Oakenstride. He claimed that in addition to the desecration at the temple, the thieves made off with a sacred tree from the roof of the temple. He elaborated by saying that the tree was seemingly pulled by its roots from the garden and spirited to points unknown, much to the embarrassment of the temple elders. Their business at an end, the priest begged the group’s leave and exited the alehouse. 

Moments later, flames sprang from the roof of the structure, and the crush of people heading for the doors quickly turned into a full-blown panic. Trog was the first out, having forced the blocked front door from its very hinges and stumbled into the street only to be greeted with a hail of arrows. As the rest of the group freed itself from the panicking throng and onto the darkened street, arrows continued to pepper the area, striking the mass of people indiscriminately. Working their way though their attackers, the group ferreted out their opposition one by one, and were surprised to see Woodspring as one of their assailants. Despite their best efforts to detain him, Woodspring fled the scene seriously wounded, and one of the archers fled along the city wall. However, when all was said and done, the rest of the attackers lay dead or dying, and one surrendered when faced with certain defeat. Unfortunately, the attacker’s arrows had found numerous targets, and nearly two dozen innocent civilians lay wounded or dead in the street, with an unthinkable number more trapped in the blazing tavern. It was a bitter victory. 

The lone living member of the ambush’s attackers revealed under pressure that the attack was merely a job to him, a simple mercenary attack scheduled at a specific date and time. On him the group found a receipt from a trade house in the Bell Market detailing the exchange of some exotic goods, and hand written instructions on the back advising the bearer to wait until he left the tavern, and either stand down or kill everyone in site, depending on a prearranged signal. 

With fresh information at their disposal, the group chose to head immediately to Evergreen Hall and confronted Oakenstride. However, the temple elder has baffled at his subordinate’s actions, and pointed out that his temple clearly does not have a rooftop garden, much less a sacred tree missing from the premises. He expressed great regret over Woodspring’s betrayal, and saw that the group’s wounds were healed, but could offer no further explanation. 

With little else to do, the group made for the export shop detailed on the receipt recovered from their attackers. Once they arrived, a trail of blood could clearly be seen leading into the darkened shop, and they make their way cautiously into the building. In the back, just off a small garden, cages containing passenger pigeon’s were found, along with a small note saying; 

“The new Mornmaster likes to walk in Braden’s Hero’s Park after the noon meal. He is always alone. I can provide men, but it would be best to bring your own. Suggest you try then. We are growing in number in Silverymoon, but can not risk exposure. - G" 

Worried about a possible attempt on Daycutter’s life, the group pressed on into a cellar beneath the shop and forced open a door revealing a curious site. Two lions prowled the space beneath the market, while the man who called himself Woodspring was at the other end furiously packing belongings into a small case. The cavern was expansive and obviously encompassed an area larger than the shop above, but something even more disturbing presented itself. A massive symbol of the Church of Cyric dominated the center of the cavern floor with a small altar adorning the far wall. As the group fought a brief skirmish with the guarding lions, Woodspring pressed a vial of liquid to his lips and immediately fell unconscious. By the time the beasts had been dispatched, the traitorous priest was dead, and his secrets passed into the afterlife with him. 

In the case that Woodspring was fussing over before his untimely demise, the group found several potions, an amulet of unremarkable design in a velvet pouch, a large sum of money, and a tightly bundled item wrapped in cloth. 

The group immediately set off for Silverymoon and reached the city gates just past noon on the third day. Unfortunately, they just missed Daycutter, and made for the park mentioned in the note. On approach, they could already hear the sounds of battle in the distance, and rounded the corner to find a curious site. Daycutter was crouched between two boulders taking shelter from incoming fire while a small goblin fought at his side firing crossbow bolts at their assailants. As the group charged the ambushers, the goblin moved from cover and joined the melee, scoring several good blows against the attackers. The battle was a pitched one, with both sides wielding magic and sword blows upon the other. When the battle seemed to be going at its worst, a beautiful woman in green attacked one of the assailants from behind and took to Daycutters defense. Soon the fight was won, with a furious Daycutter raining blow upon blow upon the lifeless corpse of his chief adversary. 

Bleeding, bruised, out of breath and confused, that is where we take up.


----------



## gunter uxbridge (Nov 12, 2003)

The battle in the park at an end, Rayne and Trog immediately moved to get Daycutter out of the open and into a more secure location. The goblin and mysterious woman who came to the group’s aid also followed. Evan and Kelm remained to wait for the city guard, and were relieved by none other than Nightbanner Shaw Hanshu, the husband of the woman that the group saved a few weeks before. Hanshu secured the scene and gave a long due thanks to the group and promised to help them in any way he could in the future. The guard leader than began to oversee the collection of the bodies and released the two rescuers. 

Back at the temple, Heidegar and Luther had arrived just in time to see the others hustle a blood soaked Daycutter into safety and the doors slam shut in their face. Confused, the two could do nothing but wait until Evan and Helm confirmed that all was secure and they were led into the temple. 

Once inside, they found that Daycutter had changed out of his bloody garments and properly introduced to the others. The woman was Gerendeen, a former adventurer with the Company of the Four Horsemen of Scardale. She had settled in Silverymoon after coming west and retiring some years before and establishing a small messenger service in town. She had been walking through the park when the sounds of battle spurred her to action, and she was more than happy to exercise her old skills in the defense of the local clergy. The goblin was a different story altogether though. His name was Malawon, the only survivor of a goblin robbery attempt against the temple the week before. All but Malawon were killed in the attempt, but Daycutter explained that he took pity on the badly wounded survivor and healed him in exchange for his loyalty. Daycutter considered Malawon to be his current project, and is trying to put some culture and civility into the little sneak-thief. 

At this time, Daycutter met with Heidegar and Luther, and agreed to take them aboard on a provisional basis. The replacements were welcome as Daycutter intended to ask Trog to join the temple guard and Rayne had been called by the temp of Sune to polish her formal training. 

With their wounds healed and the toil of the road fresh on their minds, the group retired to their inn for a meal and rest. That evening, a temple messenger delivered to them a set of five keys and an address near the Moonbridge. The group went there, and found that a small house had been turned over for their use by the church. Overlooking the Rauvin River with the majestic Moonbridge practically on the front stoop, the house is a huge change from the normal tavern accommodations the group is used too. The group also met Chara, the much suffering and cantankerous housekeeper in charge of keeping the home in order. 

The next day, the group turned its attention to the problem at hand, who is trying to kill Daycutter and what is their connection to the church of Cyric? With little else to guide them, the group began to backtrack on some past events, and decided to revisit the bodies of the ambushers that they had slain the day before. Through some quick inquiries, they found that the bodies had been moved to the city morgue in preparation for burial that day. Using part guile and part intimidation tactics, the group gained access to the bodies and searched through their belongings. The only items of note were to plain wooden discs, the holy symbols that the two magic users held aloft during their castings. A quick scan with their gem of true seeing revealed a hidden symbol of Cyric imbedded on their surface. 

Their second step was to track down Morning Lord Everbright, a high-ranking priest at Rhyester’s Matins who openly opposed Daycutter when he announced his intentions to assume the leadership of the temple. Everbright patiently explained that in the confusion of the previous Mornmaster’s death and the upheaval with so many people claiming leadership, he felt at the time that an outsider had no place making such a stake. However, once Daycutter was confirmed as their new Mornmaster, he renounced his previous stance and in open council pledged his support to Daycutter. Seemingly satisfied with this explanation, the group left Everbright with much to consider. 

Upon leaving the temple, the group once again ran into Gerendeen, their comrade in arms from the day before. She greeted the group pleasantly and explained that she was coming to visit Daycutter and share some herbs that they had discussed during their meeting the day before. Suspicious, the group watched her enter the temple, then came to a sudden realization. Perhaps Gerendeen was the mysterious author of the note found in Everlund, the elusive “G” who informed on Daycutter’s after lunch walks in the city park. 

With their interest aroused, Heidegar and Evan snuck into a waiting room outside Daycutter’s office and attempted to listen in on the pair’s conversation with the others kept watch. Through the stout oak doors only a few words could be discerned. “South,” “sorry” and “Scardale.” Soon after, Gerendeen left and the group once again conferred with their benefactor, thanking them for the use of the house and presenting him with information gleaned at the city morgue. Calling this turn of events disturbing, Daycutter asked the group to continue their investigation, but stand ready to be called upon for service soon. 

With their current strategy realizing little useful information, the group decided to change tactics. Instead of treading in the light of Silverymoon, they decided to take a look at its seedy underbelly. After talking to a local guard about the roughest tavern in the city, the group proceeded to the Horny Halfling, a southern district alehouse with a reputation for treading into the more lawless aspects of the life in the city. Helm and Heidegar would act as the group’s front men, while Luther and Evan would arrive later and provide discrete backup. 

Eyeing a suspicious type in the corner after a few inquires, Kelm and Heidegar approached a man seated in a corner and started a casual conversation. They claimed they were looking for work and wanted to know if there were any such jobs for muscle men in town. The cloaked man said that yes, there indeed was if they were men with few scruples, but skill was a requirements and death was almost certain. However, the rewards could me unimaginable. As a test, the placed a gold piece in the palm of his hand and challenged Heidegar to snatch it. “Feigning” a clumsy grab, the coin landed at the stranger’s feet, and he laughed at Heidegar’s ineptness as he stooped to pick the coin up. Seeing his chance, Heidegar leaned across the table and plucked the man’s coin pouch from his belt and dangled it tauntingly before his eyes. Calling the lift skilled enough for his purposes, the man bade the two to meet him at the same tavern in three day’s time while he conferred with others. 

In the mean time, Kelm and Luther watched the exchange from afar, and observed another man in blue watching the table as well. After Kelm and Heidegar left the tavern, the man in blue got up, wet behind the bar and back a short hallway. With Luther on the watch, Evan followed the man back, wary of the barkeep and two serving girls behind the counter. Evan made it to the back hall and through a gap in the door saw the man in blue reading a book. Unfortunately a badly oiled hinge gave away his position, and Evan quickly found himself under attack. A thrown dagger to his back left more than a gash in his side, and the blade’s poison began to seep into his system. The man in blue screamed at the top of his lungs for “Fop” to help him, and a 4’6” meat cleaver wielding human came waddling down the hallway. Already wounded and weakening by the second, Evan rushed past the midget only to take another slash to his side before running out the front door.


----------



## gunter uxbridge (Nov 12, 2003)

Our session started with a trip back to Rhyester’s Matins and a quick talk with Daycutter. The group was concerned about a lack of healing abilities with the loss of Rayne from the party, and wondered if perhaps their benefactor could help the situation. Agreeing that the loss of those talents was a serious risk to the party, Daycutter dispatched Malawon to retrieve a wand of cure light wounds that Luthor could use in a time of need. Pleasantries were exchanged and business was concluded. 

While the bulk of the party talked with Daycutter in his office, Luthor sought out Everbright for information on a question that had been troubling him. Luthor, new to the church of Lathander, had questions concerning the history and nature of the Rose Dawn weapons, in particularly the once retrieved by Daycutter a few months before. Everbright explained that the Rose Dawn was a gift direct from Lathander himself, and varied in type depend on the person it is granted to. The one Daycutter found was a mace, but as recently as last year a priest in Procampur named Tyro had been granted Rose Dawn warhammer. Being more than just a mere magical weapon, a Rose Dawn is said to contain great powers that can be utilized by only the most faithful. These vary from weapon to weapon, but all have the touch of Lathander himself. Only a dozen or so of these items are known to exist, and to have one come to Rhyester’s Matins and be accepted as a sign of Daycutter’s ascendancy was a true blessing to the church. Luthor thanked Everbright for his time and rejoined his party. 

The next two days passed without incident as the group waited for their meeting with the mysterious man from the Horny Halfling. He showed up as promised, and with Luthor and Evan watching in the background, he made a proposal to Heidegar and Kelm. While his superiors were still apprehensive of their motives and abilities, they could perform one job to prove their worth. Several associates were killed in an ambush in the park a few days ago and their bodies needed to be disposed of before identification could be made. Break into the morgue and dispose of the evidence and further employment was assured. Heidegar and Kelm agreed, and set out to case the building before the next night’s raid. 

With the morgue so close to a Knights in Silver sub-station, discretion was the word of the day. Once again Luthor and Evan observed in case backup was needed while Luthor and Kelm did the actual break in. Going around back and through a second story window, the pair made their way to the storage room on the ground level. Unfortunately, some stray noise gave them away, and the morgue’s night attendant went in back to investigate. A quick blow to the back of the head by Heidegar removed the lone attendant as a threat and would leave him with nothing but a bad headache in the morning. 

Outside, Evan and Luthor were busy drawing off a Knights in Silver patrol as they headed in the direction of the morgue. Feigning that one of them skipped out on a bill at a nearby bar, the pair kept the Knights busy while the group’s infiltrators went about their grim work. 

Kelm procured a local vegetable merchant’s cart to carry the bodies and an awning to cover them. Working quickly, the eight bodies were secured and spirited away into the night in the direction of the Rauvin River. After adding a few stones to the bundle, the entire cart was pushed into the river and sent out of sight. 

The next night, the meeting with the stranger at the Horney Halfling goes well, with their employer expressing surprise at their skill and offering 35 gold for their trouble. If they would accompany him to another location, they can discuss further employment opportunities and their future. With Evan and Luthor once again acting as their shadow, the group moved into Silverymoon’s residential district. 

At the strangers home, the three discussed the next job, a very rewarding but dangerous mission to be revealed within the week. He told them about his group, and how his employer and those above him are dissatisfied with the formation of the League of the Silver Marches and was determined to undermine it in any way possible. If those motives were unacceptable, then they could be comforted by the prospects of great reward for superior performance. He asked Heidegar and Kelm to stay available for the next week and be ready to move at a moments notice. The two said they would be reachable through the Crossed Swords Inn. 

On the way out, the pair took stock of the man’s home and the one distinguishing feature, a large portrait dominating the far wall. The painting depicted four figures standing on a plane of grass near a tree. In the background a mountain range dominated the skyline. Their new employer was featured in the picture in leathers and sword. A woman armed with a bow and short sword was there as well, and resembled a much younger Gerendeen. The other two were unknowns, one being a massive man in plate armor and a greatsword, and the other a smallish human in black and purple robes. His face was horribly scared, and about his neck lay a symbol of the church of Cyric. A plate had obviously been attached to the base of the painting in the past, but it had long since been pried off. Heidegar and Kelm left without comment, and shared what they had learned with the rest of the group. 

With time to kill for the rest of the week, the group went to visit their favorite bard seeking information on the ring and crystal half sphere found in Everlund. With Kelm emphasizing that the items had power but not of an arcane or divine type, the bard was hard pressed for relevant information. However, after a time he came up with a name, Trevor Haern in Sundabar. His powers may lie in the arena that Kelm speaks of, but promises nothing. 

Discouraged, the group set out for Gerendeen’s shop to further their investigation. While Heidegar snooped around the back of the shop, Kelm, Evan and Luthor went in to speak to the proprietor. Instead of finding Gerendeen, they found a man behind the counter who radiated a feeling of uneasiness. His gaunt frame, long, thin hair, and general air was one of evil. Luthor confirmed this by stopping at the door and using a quick scan of the room to detect the presence of evil. The only other person in the room was a young delivery boy who the clerk sent out after giving him a note and some papers. The group asked to see Gerendeen, but was informed that she was not there presently. While the conversation continued along these lines, Heidegar had climbed onto the shop roof and began a reconnaissance. Spotting a trap door in the roof, he climbed down onto the second floor landing and attempted to pick the lock of a door leading into the building residence. Unfortunately, he tripped a noisemaker trap alerting the clerk downstairs. 

Hearing the trap, the clerk went into the back work area and started to climb the steps. However, Luthor got in front of him and went first to give Heidegar time to escape. Half way up and with Luthor in front, Evan behind him and Kelm at the base of the stairs, the surrounded clerk began to protest at the groups intrusion. Fed up and feeling threatened, he attempted to cast on the group, and the melee was soon in full swing. Using swarm tactics, the group beat the hapless clerk into unconsciousness, but not before drawing blood himself. Heidegar took this time to reenter the building through the front and help himself to the shops lockbox, stashing it in the alley outside. While the group scrambled to cover up their actions, 
Heidegar opened the door to the residence while Kelm attempted to placate a passing Knights in Silver patrol that heard the commotion. 

Inside the residence, Heidegar found a fairly plain living space with only two things standing out. A chest in the corner and a painting on the wall nearly identical to the one found in the home of the stranger from the Horney Halfling. This tine, the name plate clearly read, “The Four Horseman Company of Scardale, DR 1369.” Inside the chest were some personal items, and a chain shirt and short sword of exceptional quality. Taking the sword, Heidegar quickly put the room back to rights and left. 

Meanwhile, downstairs, Kelm was having a problem calming the suspicions of the Knights who had arrived to investigate the commotion. Where there was one before there was now four, and they were quite adamant about searching the building. Upstairs, Luthor and Evan had spirited the clerk onto the roof, and Heidegar was already back on the ground. 

At this point, Evan made a startling discovery. Connecting the pigeon cages with the ones seen in Everlund, he finds a note under one of the cages reading, “I have made a terrible mistake! You must stop my men before they can act! Your life is now bound to his! The Crypt Lords and the Sons of Midnight walk hand in hand.” 

Eventually, Kelm had to relent, and the chief of the guard began to inspect the building interior. Spotting fresh blood on the stairway, he demanded of Kelm an explanation and ordered him held. The others by now were down on the ground and attempting to formulate a plan.


----------



## gunter uxbridge (Nov 12, 2003)

The game began with the group in a precarious position. With Kelm under guard inside Gerendeen’s shop by a troupe of Knights in Silver, the others scrambled for a plan to free him. After a quick conference, Heidegar climbed back ontot he roof to lower the unconscious Drugas to the ground while the others attempted to distract the guards. 

After a few minutes, two of the guards led a quiet Kelm by the arms from the shop and down the street. Thinking quickly, Luthor stepped out, stopped the guards and asked if they had seen any blood in the shop and if they had touched it. Upon hearing that they had, Luthor explained that someone who had contracted a disease likely caused the bleeding and they would need to be treated immediately. Obviously alarmed, the two guards stood by as Luhor performed his “cure” and Kelm was taken away for further observation. However, they were still concerned for the well being of Drugas and insisted that they would be by the temple tonight to make sure he was OK. 
With the current crisis at an end, the group spirited Drugas off to their house for interrogation. Once he woke up, the obstinate clerk demanded his immediate release. For this he would give information. The group agreed, and they heard his story. 

Drugas revealed that he met Gerendeen three years before in Cormyr as she was passing through on her way to Silverymoon. He joined her on the road for protection and eventually wound up as her assistant. As to Cyricists, cults and other happenings, he could provide little. However, Gerendeen had a habit of hosting closed meetings with five or six people, and last week over a dozen. She also had an associate from Everlund who sometimes visited and who she corresponded with often, a man named Korwyn Valdur. He had also heard a rumor that one of the town council in Everlund was a Cyricist, but which one is unknown. 

Unsure of what to do, the group went to speak to Daycutter and Everbright and told them everything. Although he was a bit dismayed at the groups actions at the morgue, he bade them to continue with their plan and leave church business within the church. The less the authorities knew for now the better it would be in the long run. The church would take custody of Mr. Drugas until he could be released and try to learn a little more from him. They would also deal with the visiting Knights in Silver when they came that evening. 
With several days until their expected contact with the man from the Horney Halfling, the group settled in to watch Gerendeen’s shop for her return while Kelm waited at the Crossed Swords Inn.


----------



## gunter uxbridge (Nov 12, 2003)

Double post...


----------

